# Peter (Pete ) Smith



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Posting the following message on behalf of John Pullman,
Looking for a long-lost mate - Pete Smith, originally from Speke in Liverpool, joined the RAF and became a ships radio officer in the late 60's. Last contact with him was a card from Australia - where he intended to settle. Any news would be welcome.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

I sailed with Peter(P C Smith) on the Olivebank,13 month trip in 1969,we were good mates and I visited him in Liverpool about 1972.I agreed to go with him to Aussie but never made it.I too got a postcard from Sydney off him after a few months and that was my last contact.It would be great to get in touch with him if you find him
JD


----------



## JP12 (Dec 5, 2010)

*peter charles smith*



John Dryden said:


> I sailed with Peter(P C Smith) on the Olivebank,13 month trip in 1969,we were good mates and I visited him in Liverpool about 1972.I agreed to go with him to Aussie but never made it.I too got a postcard from Sydney off him after a few months and that was my last contact.It would be great to get in touch with him if you find him
> JD


John. Many thanks for the update. I was a mate of Pete's in the RAF. I joined the Army and stayed in contact - the last card was about 1973 . . . possibly one around 1975 from Tasmania. He lived life on the edge when I knew him so I would like to know that he is doing OK. Regards. . . John Pullman.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Knowing Pete he will be doing OK.Maybe a SN member ran across him in Australia or Tasmania or where ever he ended up.One thing is for sure he could play the guitar and at the time I sailed with him Abbey Road had just come out and so that was the tunes we sang but he could play anything.If you get in touch with him don,t mention the false teeth he lost in Santos!


----------



## JP12 (Dec 5, 2010)

He is certainly resourceful. I was living and working in downtown Paris in 1965 and he turned up at my flat without any address or telephone number. This in the days before information databases and electronic search facilities.


----------

